# كتاب Exemption of Oil and gas



## e7em|e7em (8 يوليو 2006)

كتاب شيق عن البترول والغاز


----------



## المطوري (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
يبدو ان الكتاب متضرر وغير قابل للفتح يرجى التأكد من ذالك مع التقدير


----------



## المطوري (26 يوليو 2006)

حسننا الأن فتح الكتاب شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdallahali (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على الكتاب ونرجو المزيد


----------



## salem001 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الورقلي الجزا (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على هذا الكتاب لقد وجدت فيه ضالتي حقا


----------



## بوندير (24 مارس 2007)

merci pour le lievre


----------



## vip_3wam (30 مارس 2007)

مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور ( ياجامد ياجامد )  مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مـ،،ـــــــــــ،،ـــع كــ،،ـــــــــــــ،،ـــل إحــ،،ـــــــ،،ـــترامي وتقــ،،ـــــــــــ،،ـــــديري​


----------



## gadoora (13 مايو 2007)

salem001 قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك
> وشكرا


----------

